
MIT's Ground-Penetrating Radar Looks Down for Perfect Self-Driving - jonbaer
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/306205-mit-wavesense-ground-penetrating-radar-self-driving
======
jiveturkey
not as significant as it might sound at first. in fact, i think it's
irrelevant.

roads can move. therefore the road bed will look wider than the road surface
actually is. not to mention lane changes due to construction, etc etc.

this capability would have done exactly zero to stop the tesla median crash
that was just reported on by NTSB (ie the crash 1 year ago).

